# Mix it up some?



## Kiara (Jan 18, 2010)

ok so i am a white wolf.. but i also love white tigers.. would it be weird to have two total different species together.. like the wolf body with tiger markings..i dont know just an idea.. what do you think?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Make a hybrid between them.


----------



## Kiara (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Make a hybrid between them.


thats wat i was planning on doing.. but i figured since they were totally different it wouldnt look right


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Go ahead, furries already butcher genetics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiara said:


> thats wat i was planning on doing.. but i figured since they were totally different it wouldnt look right


There are far too many wolves/foxes/dragons/etc etc etc in the fandom.


----------



## Bir (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, you could do a mixturemixture, like, as if you put the two species DNA into a blender...

For example, the wolf could have a slightly longer body to be more agile and flexible, as well as a slimmer tail and slighly more rounded head. 

A tiger could have pointed ears instead of round, and a bushier tail, longer/slender legs with small paws, um... Could have a sharper face.

Or you know, a wolf with stripes. XD 

Whatever suits your fancy.


----------



## Tamok123 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dosent matter what others think, if you like it, then go nuts!


----------



## BigBillysaurus (Jan 18, 2010)

Ever think about mixing fury and scalely characteristics?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

BigBillysaurus said:


> Ever think about mixing fury and scalely characteristics?


You realize furry has two Rs in it right? Also please tell me that purple dinosaur that looks like it's from a little kids show is your fursona.


----------



## BigBillysaurus (Jan 18, 2010)

You try typing with two big dino claws


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to break it to you buddy, but you're human.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

BigBillysaurus said:


> You try typing with two big dino claws


You're creepy...


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

Hybrid is good.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

BigBillysaurus said:


> You try typing with two big dino claws



Look in a mirror, you're a human not a freaking dinosaur!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Look in a mirror, you're a human not a freaking dinosaur!


I think he thinks this is a RP forum or something.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

It's not?


----------



## Qoph (Jan 18, 2010)

Topic at hand, please, before this gets derailed.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 19, 2010)

Why not?
People do it all the time.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 19, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Why not?
> People do it all the time.



I'm going to assume that's _not_ about derailment ;3

On topic, it's a fantasy world, with fantasy characters.  You're free to manipulate the genetic code to work however you want.  If that means allowing species to mix, then that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Topic at hand, please, before this gets derailed.



Who died and left you in charge?


----------



## Qoph (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Who died and left you in charge?



Whoever made me a mod for this forum.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Whoever made me a mod for this forum.



Ah........right.......I'll just......go over here then......


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 20, 2010)

I say go for it. There are MUCH stranger hybrids in this fandom. HorsexFox? Really? Really.


----------

